# What are the BEST products for hair reconstruction and repair?



## chrisnolan16 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm looking for products that I can purchase that actually reconstruct, repair and rebuild hair. I'm a guy and I have very long hair but I'm wanting to cut it soon (not short, just like.. medium. And I want healthy hair for this.

Shampoo: L'OREAL Nutri-Gloss Vive Pro Shampoo for damaged hair

Conditioner: L'OREAL Nutri-Gloss Vive Pro Conditioner for damaged hair

Deep Conditioner/Treatment: L'OREAL Nutri-Gloss Vive Pro Conditioning Treatment for damaged hair

Leave-In Creme: L'OREAL Nutri-Gloss Elseve leave-in creme (apply to damp hair)

Serum: L'OREAL Nutri-Gloss elvive serum (apply to dry hair)

It's designed for dull and damaged medium to long hair, the product line I'm currently using. And it makes my hair feel great, as long as I'm using it everyday that is. I want something that actually repairs and reconstructs my hair, not just masks it with intense moisture.

So I'm looking for the best hair products I can get for hair treatment. Anything under $50 that is, I know some of the at-home treatments out there are like, $200.

So far on my list of products I'm interested in:

Nexxus Emergencee Hair Reconstructer

Nexxus KeraPhix creme hair reconstructer

Joico's K-PAK Products

At first I was just going to get a product line like Sunsilk Hydra TLC or Pantene Time Renewal.. but I feel as if those type of products just mask the damage and not actually repair them.

So can anyone suggest what the best at-home products are for reconstructing damaged hair? So far I'm either going to use those two Nexxuss products with the Therappe and Humectress shampoo &amp; conditioner or get the Joico K-PAK line.

The damage done to my hair is: salon dye and highlights, at-home dye (recently, turned out great though!), flat iron abuse, at-home chemical straightener (rofl) and just like, neglect. My hair is rotting on the inside. Help it, please!

Oh, and I take hair vitamins everyday. One from wal-mart and one from Sally's.


----------



## baqtrvl (Dec 17, 2007)

I read on a message boad about Fekkai Protein Fix. It is an anti-breakage treatment mask. I love this product. You may be looking for something beside an anti-breakage fix but not only does it strengthen my hair, it makes it shine more but the texture is wonderful. I use it about every three days for a couple of weeks at first and now about once a month. Not cheap but it lasts a long time I believe it was under $50.


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm really loving Pantene's Time Renewal shampoo and conditioner it makes me hair extremely soft and glossy and my hair is dry and slightly damaged due to over usuage with blow driers and GHDs in the past


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 17, 2007)

you might want to switch your haircare to gentle stuff without silicone because silicone builds up on your hair to make it look shiny but underneath it's getting ruined

I don't know if linking to other forums is allow her, but google for *long hair community*, there will be thousands of ideas!


----------



## kristinaah (Dec 17, 2007)

JOICO K-PAK RECONSTRUCTOR. I haven't used it personally (virgin hair, yay!) but I know lots of people who SWEAR by it!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Dec 18, 2007)

Olive oil! It's cheap and it works. Either a dab of it as smoothing serum, or soak your hair in it for a deep treatment, massage it in it's good for your nails too


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2007)

olive oil, coconut oil, even shea butter. those are cheap products that can double as body lotions so it's good for your entire self.

this summer i also got a burn on my scalp (not funny grrr) and my hairdresser made me buy those products from Kerastase, Dermo Calm collection : Noctocalm, which is a night serum you can apply on your scalp (i was advised to use it at least for a month, every night) and the shampoo (called "bain vital haute tolerance" in french). it's very gentle, and it leaves the hair so smooth you don't feel the need of using a conditioner after. because it's a gel texture, the bottle also lasts long because you don't need much product for each shampoo. they cost some money, but they're worth it


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 19, 2007)

i've actually heard of people using really good homemade recipes, like mayo &amp; eggs...sounds off the wall i know but it's a good protein mixture. i've tried it myself. if you can handle the smell.


----------



## natralcurlydiva (Dec 22, 2007)

olive oil and honey mix


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually got desparate after dying my hair and bleaching it several times. my beautiful, thick curly hair looked horrible.....like I had stuck my finger in a socket. You mentioned using Nexxus Emergencee Hair Reconstructer. I broke down and spent the fifty dollars for it after doing some research. It worked! I really freaking worked! I couldn't believe it. I have my beautiful curls back and the thickness in my hair has come back. Now its just dry still so I'm trying to find a good hydrating conditioner.......but I definitely recommend the nexxux emergencee.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 13, 2008)

I use and recommend Emergencee as well. Keraphix was great was I was using it before, I should go and pick up another bottle.

Also, I would say stay away from olive oil if you dye your hair and dont want to strip color.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 13, 2008)

Avoid Nexxus. Use Joico KPAK


----------



## Bopper (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi--

You've probably already received plenty of responses to this post, but I thought I would just pass on that you cannot repair or reconstruct hair. Products bandy around these terms frequently, but nothing will repair the physical shaft of the hair. However, intensive treatments can help keep it in the best possible shape. Long hair, particularly when it is colored, inevitiably develops damage. The ends sustain the most damage because, well, that part of the hair has been around the longest. The best things you can do to *keep* your hair at its healthiest (not repair afterwords), is to use a deep conditioner once a week, be moderate with hair color (don't change all the time ;-) ), and get the ratty ends cut off regularly. Changing to medium-length hair should help a lot. In fact, if you have done this, I'm sure you found your hair to suddenly feel much better!


----------



## beautyforashes (Jan 13, 2008)

Aphogee...Don't use too much, but it works WONDERS!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 14, 2008)

Try Rum and 1 egg. LOL About a year ago, I was on a cruise and we toured a rum factory in Puerto Rico. They explained that rum has may purposes because it is made from molasses. There is nothing more beneficial that honey and molasses to dry, damaged hair. My hair has always been chemically treated so I tried and had tons of body, shine and it left my hair very soft. I do this about once a month.


----------



## littleangel6109 (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't know if this will help but I use Hask Placenta Leave-in on my hair and it looks and feels a whole lot healthier. I'm on Accutane and my hair was thinning badly. I have really thick hair so you couldn't really tell but I could. Since I've been using this my hair and scalp feel healthier and I'm not losing as much hair.


----------



## JuliannaSophia (Jan 18, 2008)

Bumble and bumble have the BEST hair stuff. It's kinda pricey but it's under $50. And it wont let you down. :]


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 18, 2008)

I also know a lot of people who swear by KPAK, I personally just use a deep conditioner bought at sally's by a brand called ION, it repairs and restores proteins and keratine. Makes a huge difference in my hair everytime I use it, and I have extrememly course thick hair. Makes it silky. Along with that I use MATRIX sleek look shampoo and conditioner and thermal smoothing spray, which is by far my HG. They also sell generic versions of this at sally's for like $9. Sometimes if I have some flyaways I use a smoothing creme by sunsilk which works really good.


----------



## speedy (Jan 18, 2008)

I swear by Fudge Dynamite and One Shot.


----------



## Valery Ledesma (Jan 12, 2016)

The hair system by karmin is my favorite, makes my hair look so healthy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 20, 2016)

Valery Ledesma said:


> The hair system by karmin is my favorite, makes my hair look so healthy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


[SIZE=10.5pt]I already use their hair tools, nice to know I can get the Karmin 4 Step. I love that the shampoo includes argan oil and vit E oil 2 oils that I use already.  [/SIZE]


----------

